
Hack Pinterest - brandonmowat
https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=javascript
======
brandonmowat
I completed the challenge. Can share solutions if anyone wants.

------
brandonmowat
Step 1:

~$ ls -a

~$ cd .HRHack

~$ cat notes.txt

